# Door Panels



## PrincessAnna22786 (Sep 26, 2005)

I recently acquired my 99 Nissan Altima GXE. Also along with this car I acquired 4 busted speakers and a failing cd player. I have purchased new speakers and a cd player. Now here's the problem. I have no one to install the speakers so therefore I plan to do it myself. BUT I have no clue how to take my door panels off. If anyone know's a website that explains step by step how to do it that would be great.


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

dude, just pull the parts away, sounds crazy but that is the way to do it!!!


----------

